# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Maggior credito da Agenzia Entrate

## Marelli1980

Buongiorno, 
ho il seguente caso:
unico 2009 - l'agenzia nel 2011 mi riconosce un maggior credito INPS da utilizzare in compensazione.
Ormai unico 2010 è già stato rpesentato e non vorrei fare integrativa per inserire tale credito.
E' possibile inserirlo in Unico 2011? in quale rigo?
ricordo di una circolare o altro chiarimento che parlava di questo caso.
Mi sapete aiutare?
Grazie mille a tutti.

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno, 
> ho il seguente caso:
> unico 2009 - l'agenzia nel 2011 mi riconosce un maggior credito INPS da utilizzare in compensazione.
> Ormai unico 2010 è già stato rpesentato e non vorrei fare integrativa per inserire tale credito.
> E' possibile inserirlo in Unico 2011? in quale rigo?
> ricordo di una circolare o altro chiarimento che parlava di questo caso.
> Mi sapete aiutare?
> Grazie mille a tutti.

  Non ricordo se il quadro INPS fa eccezione, ma non credo. Tutti i crediti degli anni pregressi, ovviamente purchè non chiesti a rimborso possono essere inseriti nel rigo "Eccedenza anni precedenti". Ci penserà il sw dell'AdE ad unire il credito derivante da 2010 con quelli precedenti rimasti in sospeso.

----------


## Marelli1980

> Non ricordo se il quadro INPS fa eccezione, ma non credo. Tutti i crediti degli anni pregressi, ovviamente purchè non chiesti a rimborso possono essere inseriti nel rigo "Eccedenza anni precedenti". Ci penserà il sw dell'AdE ad unire il credito derivante da 2010 con quelli precedenti rimasti in sospeso.

  quindi in RX 21?
perchè le istruzioni unico a pag 83 dicono: "presenza di eccedenze di versamento rilevate dal contribuente dopo la presentazione del modello UNICO 2010 e/o comunicate dallAgenzia delle Entrate a seguito di liquidazione della dichiarazione a condizione che esso non possa essere riportato nello specifico
quadro a cui leccedenza dimposta afferisce ovvero nella sez. I del quadro RX.
queso mi fa pensare che vada in RR ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi in RX 21?
> perchè le istruzioni unico a pag 83 dicono: "presenza di eccedenze di versamento rilevate dal contribuente dopo la presentazione del modello UNICO 2010 e/o comunicate dallAgenzia delle Entrate a seguito di liquidazione della dichiarazione a condizione che esso non possa essere riportato nello specifico
> quadro a cui leccedenza dimposta afferisce ovvero nella sez. I del quadro RX.
> queso mi fa pensare che vada in RR ...

  Io invece sono del parere - avendo avuto un caso identico, anche per Iva - che non vada indicato da nessuna parte.

----------


## Marelli1980

> Io invece sono del parere - avendo avuto un caso identico, anche per Iva - che non vada indicato da nessuna parte.

  stavo giungendo alla stessa conclusione ... in ogni caso, appena posso passo all'agenzia delle entrate e chiedo. vediamo se ci sanno stupire ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> stavo giungendo alla stessa conclusione ... in ogni caso, appena posso passo all'agenzia delle entrate e chiedo. vediamo se ci sanno stupire ..

  
Sono proprio loro che, per il mio caso, mi hanno consigliato di fare così.

----------


## Niccolò

> Io invece sono del parere - avendo avuto un caso identico, anche per Iva - che non vada indicato da nessuna parte.

  Non ho capito. Se non lo indichi, come fai anche solo a ricordarti che c'è?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non ho capito. Se non lo indichi, come fai anche solo a ricordarti che c'è?

  Per ricordarlo, non serve metterlo in dichiarazione.  :Smile:

----------


## Bomber

> Per ricordarlo, non serve metterlo in dichiarazione.

  Ma in questo caso, se poi lo utilizzi in compensazione, non arriva un preavviso di irregolarità?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma in questo caso, se poi lo utilizzi in compensazione, non arriva un preavviso di irregolarità?

  Non credo, e comunque si risolve con una telefonata, perchè all'ade risulta l'eccedenza di credito rispetto al dichiarato.
D'altronde, se lo indichi da qualche parte in Unico11, l'avviso bonario non arriva lo stesso?  :Smile:

----------


## Bomber

> Non credo, e comunque si risolve con una telefonata, perchè all'ade risulta l'eccedenza di credito rispetto al dichiarato.
> D'altronde, se lo indichi da qualche parte in Unico11, l'avviso bonario non arriva lo stesso?

  Hai ragione...

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> D'altronde, se lo indichi da qualche parte in Unico11, l'avviso bonario non arriva lo stesso?

  No, di questo sono sicuro. L'eccedenza di credito comprende tutti i precedenti crediti non compensati e non chiesti a rimborso. E' una pratica suggeritami dal front office Ade, che trova conferma nelle istruzioni di Unico.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, di questo sono sicuro. L'eccedenza di credito comprende tutti i precedenti crediti non compensati e non chiesti a rimborso. E' una pratica suggeritami dal front office Ade, che trova conferma nelle istruzioni di Unico.

  A me, in caso di maggior credito rilevato in sede di 36 bis di un Unico di due anni prima, mi hanno detto l'opposto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
E allora ora ti tocca dirmi il rigo!

----------


## Niccolò

> A me, in caso di maggior credito rilevato in sede di 36 bis di un Unico di due anni prima, mi hanno detto l'opposto  
> E allora ora ti tocca dirmi il rigo!

  Non ho un Unico sotto mano, comunque ogni rigo in cui riporti il credito dell'anno precedente. Non è solo eccedenza dell'anno, ma degli anni precedenti.

----------


## mauxxy

> Non ho un Unico sotto mano, comunque ogni rigo in cui riporti il credito dell'anno precedente. Non è solo eccedenza dell'anno, ma degli anni precedenti.

  Ho lo stesso caso, irregolarità Unico 2009 con > credito, per non fare intregrativa di Unico 2010, ho deciso di utilizzare tale credito in compensazione con 6099 (anno 2009) già con le scadenze imminenti. Senza indicare niente in unico2011.
Chiedo: se esiste una circolare e/o nota AdE potete citare gli estremi?
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non ho un Unico sotto mano,

  Nemmeno io, però per discutere con te me lo sono andato a prendere  :Cool:    

> comunque ogni rigo in cui riporti il credito dell'anno precedente. Non è solo eccedenza dell'anno, ma degli anni precedenti.

  .... e allora mi sa che non posso essere d'accordo.  _Rigo RN35 Eccedenza dimposta risultante dalla precedente dichiarazione
Se lo scorso anno è stato presentato il modello 730/2010 ed è stato chiesto di utilizzare il credito scaturente dalla dichiarazione per il pagamento con il Mod. F24 dellICI, ma tale credito non è stato utilizzato tutto o in parte, riportare nella colonna 1, anche leventuale importo del credito IRPEF indicato nel rigo 161 del prospetto di liquidazione Mod. 730-3/2010 (colonna 2 per il dichiarante, colonna 4 per il coniuge) e nel rigo RN36 riportare leventuale credito IRPEF utilizzato in compensazione con il Mod. F24. Limporto indicato nella colonna 1 deve essere sommato agli altri importi da indicare nella colonna 2 di questo rigo.
Nella colonna 2 riportare limporto di colonna 4 del rigo RX1 del Modello UNICO 2010, relativo alleccedenza dimposta per la quale non
è stato chiesto il rimborso nella precedente dichiarazione. Se nel 2010 avete fruito dellassistenza fiscale ed il sostituto dimposta non ha
rimborsato in tutto o in parte il credito risultante dal Modello 730-3 indicare in questo rigo il credito non rimborsato risultante al punto 31 del
CUD 2011 o punto 30 del CUD 2010. In questa colonna deve essere compreso anche limporto eventualmente indicato nella colonna 1. Indicare, inoltre, nella presente colonna, leccedenza dellIRPEF risultante dalle dichiarazioni degli anni precedenti e non richiesta a rimborso, nei casi in cui, ricorrendone le condizioni di esonero, non sia stata presentata la dichiarazione nellanno successivo.  
In caso di comunicazione dellAgenzia delle entrate relativa al controllo della dichiarazione UNICO 2010 con la quale è stato evidenziato un credito diverso da quello dichiarato (rigo RX1 colonna 4):
 se il credito comunicato è maggiore dellimporto dichiarato, riportare in questa colonna limporto comunicato. Si precisa che per la conferma
del maggior credito è necessario rivolgersi ad un ufficio dellAgenzia delle entrate;
 se il credito comunicato (ad esempio: 800) è inferiore allimporto dichiarato (ad esempio: 1.000), riportare in questa colonna limporto
inferiore (ad esempio: 800). Se a seguito della comunicazione avete versato con il mod. F24 la differenza tra il credito dichiarato ed il
credito riconosciuto (200, nellesempio riportato), dovete indicare lintero credito dichiarato (ad esempio: 1.000)._    :Wink:

----------

